# Custom made Nibs??



## Bear_Knuckle_Turner (Dec 19, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get custom made nibs.  I would like to offer my customers upgraded nibs specific to me, much like Lou has in his Heritance Nibs.  Thanks!


----------



## Dan_F (Dec 20, 2008)

Bock is the number one nib maker, but you will need lots of money for a minimum order. 

Dan


----------

